# Random strange occurrences



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 20, 2013)

I was hitchhiking a few years back and I was kinda stuck in Merritt Ontario goin southeast. They were blasting on the highway and they had traffic lined up at the flag person for a half mile every time they stopped the traffic. I thought I'd get a ride easily but I ended up there for hours and so I pulled out a pre rolled joint and lit it up as the traffic was being waved through. Focusing on the run in my joint and not the road I didn't notice the cop pull up on the shoulder until he was right in front of me. I decided to not try to hide the joint out of respect for his intelligence and just held it in my hand. I told him I was fucked because of the blasting and they wouldn't let me walk through it. He was offering to drive me to the other end of the blasting and I was still holding the joint which was still burning. I said yes and he said 'go ahead and finish your toke, no rush' and smiled. He asked me about weapons and I said I had a machete and a hatchet in my pack and a pipe and a few grams of marijuana in my pocket. He said that the bag had to go in the trunk but he didn't care about the weed. He drove me about 30km to the other side and asked me about the hatchet and machete and I told him the truth, that I spend lots of time in the wilderness and out there these are essential tools. When he let me out and popped the trunk for me to get my pack he handed me a cigar and told me to enjoy myself and stay safe.
Cool shit that cop was.


----------



## scummy1990 (Dec 20, 2013)

lol yea every once in awhile theres a good one


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 20, 2013)

Even longer ago.. Gotta be almost ten years ago now, a friend and I were hitching east through northern Saskatchewan and there was no traffic. None. We were losing our wits. While walking the shoulder, I looked down and spotted a relatively clean looking woman's wallet. Inside there was I believe it was $460 cash and all this woman's ID and I guess her sons ID too. We were like 'fuck yeah! Flag down the next car with a fifty in your hand!' Luckily about 30 mins later we got a ride from a really old couple. We told them about the wallet and they drove us to the address on the ID to return it. The lady wasn't home but we left it in her porch with a note and my email to thank us if she wanted. We never heard from her. Still, we partied in whatever town it was.
Good times.


----------



## scummy1990 (Dec 20, 2013)

lol nice


----------



## wizehop (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice, the cops in Northern or remote areas usually tend to be decent. They dont have to deal with as many skids so they tend to be laid back. Cool story.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah that's true. That's a pretty quiet area. Probably not a lot of crime.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 21, 2013)

I get rides from some pretty strange people. I've had several where the driver ha showed me a pistol. I had one guy who said he was doing a job for some bikers driving a key of blow to a certain place. I didn't believe him but we stopped for a rest and he showed it to me. He had me pull this spare tire out from under the canoe and he pulled out a garbage bag from inside the tire and opened it. It was a little off putting. He was generally a pretty cool guy but the coke, the very incriminating pics he showed me on his phone, and the 9mm in his door compartment were a bit much for me. Worst thing was I forgot some of my shit in the back of his truck. 
I got a ride from some dude who worked on the rigs. I was just going from Edmonton to Calgary so not a long trip. He was drunk! Had a half bottle of jack Daniels in his lap and I'm guessing around 4 pounds of weed. He asked me if I smoked and I said yes. He handed be a huge bag of weed from behind his seat and said to roll us each one. I did. Along the way he's tellin me he's got no license and no insurance and shit. He's driving like an animal and I'm a bit scared. We stop for gas and I bail. He comes out and says to get in. I'm like no thanks man. He's like, 'you can drive'. I'm like hell fuckin no dude. He left. 
Seems to me that there's a lot of..strange people driving along that highway. Last summer a dude showed me a pistol going to Edmonton from Calgary. He had his phone on hands free and was talking about it with some chick on the other line. Talking about going to a bar in Calgary and fighting or something and she had to hold his gun. She confirmed it all too. Was weird.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's a good one:
I was 16. I was hitching to Vancouver from Calgary with my girlfriend. We get to whatever that lil shit stop on the side of the road is just west of Calgary and sit there at the gas station trying to get a ride. A couple hours go by an this dude pulls up in a white jeep. He came out of the store and I asked him for a lift. He said he'd think about it for a minute. Then he told us to get in. We did. Me in the passenger seat and my girl in the back. Before we leave he said something like he thought we looked trustworthy so he was going to level with us. He's like 'I stole this jeep in Calgary', 'it's up to you guys if you want to come, knowing that.' We didn't care so off we went. We stopped for snacks and he shoplifted a whole bunch of junk food and we left. Then we need gas. He's got no money. He says we are doing a gas&run and I'm the guy to pump. So I did, layed the pump down and we sped off. 30 mins up the road there's a car parked on the side of the highway next to what looks like an old cemetery. He pulls up behind it and tells me to go look and see if there's anything good in it. I said no, lets just go before the cops come. He called me useless and got out. He looked in and then grabbed a big rock and smashed out the passenger side window. He grabbed a ladies purse from inside and jogged back to the jeep. Off we go. As he's driving he's routing through the purse and handing me the items he had no use for and telling my to throw it out the window. I reluctantly was, then he hands me the whole purse and says to toss it. I was about to but I noticed an RCMP cop behind us and so u stuffed it under my seat instead. Sure enough, we got pulled over. All of us got arrested. They said we were under investigation for theft. We just said we had no idea what they were talking about and that we were hitchikers and nothing more. We spent the night in jail and they woke us up in the cells to let us go. I asked them why they finally decided we weren't lying. The cop said because buddy admitted his guilt and said we knew nothing about it. They cut us loos and we continued on to van.
That was intense.


----------

